# Windows 10 urgent help



## Kaigp (Sep 4, 2016)

*Hey Guys!*

I'm writing here because I *urgently *need help with my computer, I will paste the specs of my PC down below for you guys.
​*The problems are the following:*


*Taskbar *is unresponsive except right click as well as clicking on pinned programs.
Can't create new user or administrator because I cant access the account unless I get into safe mode.
All basic MS apps such as settings, MS store and any other app have gone *missing*. So even when I create a new user it won't launch MS-Get-Started due to the missing programs.
*Powershell *command that is suggested everywhere doesn't seem to work error _0x80070002_ (in powershell, not BSOD error)

I am currently lost as what to do and really need help.
Please *ask* if you need any information whatsoever, I will be more than happy to help.

*Here are the Specs:
*
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Famille, 64 bit (this was upgraded using the free upgrade from Win7)
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2430M CPU @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 4003 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000, 1809 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 630301 MB, Free - 221378 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0TR3YP
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

Thanks in Advance,
Kai​


----------



## Xeiver-D.-Pyron (Sep 6, 2016)

Kaigp said:


> *Taskbar *is unresponsive except right click as well as clicking on pinned programs.
> 
> Can't create new user or administrator because I cant access the account unless I get into safe mode.
> 
> ...


I understand your frustration, I have personally had this issue in the past. It is most likely due to a system error, I do not believe that this was caused by you.

Can you please tell me when this started happening? Was it right after you upgraded to Windows 10?

~Xeiver Daniel Pyron

Network Administrator


----------



## Kaigp (Sep 4, 2016)

Xeiver-D.-Pyron said:


> I understand your frustration, I have personally had this issue in the past. It is most likely due to a system error, I do not believe that this was caused by you.
> 
> Can you please tell me when this started happening? Was it right after you upgraded to Windows 10?
> 
> ...


Hi there Xeiver,

I have put my computer through many tasks and even though I doubt it, I may have caused the problem but I wouldn't be able to tell you in the slightest.

This started happening probably 2 months ago I think, it vastly reduced the performance of my computer as well. I upgraded from windows 10 maybe a week after they released it for free. I update my computer as often as possible and have rarely had driver issues with my hardware even though this pc was built in 2011 (Dell Inspiron 15R n5110).

This is the first time I have had the problem. At first it was just the windows (start) button that didn't work, but now, the icons such as sound, wifi and notification centre no longer operate.

Any other information you need?

Thanks,
Kai


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

> I may have caused the problem but I wouldn't be able to tell you in the slightest.


If this issue occurred after updating to Windows 10, it wouldn't be your fault. Something just went wrong with the update.

Have you tried resetting the PC at all? A fresh copy of Windows should help.
1. Hit the Windows key on your keyboard, type *Settings*, and hit Enter
2. Select *Update and Security*
3. Select *Reset this PC*

From here, you have 2 options: *Keep my files* or *Remove Everything*. Personally, I always prefer *Remove Everything*. If you have a lot of files, programs, etc, you may want to choose *Remove Everything*. *Regardless of whichever option you choose, I would still backup whatever is most important to you onto a separate drive, like a flash drive. *


----------



## Kaigp (Sep 4, 2016)

reticentAJ said:


> If this issue occurred after updating to Windows 10, it wouldn't be your fault. Something just went wrong with the update.
> 
> Have you tried resetting the PC at all? A fresh copy of Windows should help.
> 1. Hit the Windows key on your keyboard, type *Settings*, and hit Enter
> ...


Hi there,

I'm not sure if you entirely read my post but I stated that I don't have access to the settings app as well as any other MS based app. And because of Windows 10, safe option has been disabled using the F8. I know I cant turn on Legacy mode but Resetting my Pc doesn't seem to work. Ever since windows 10 resetting has been hard because the delay to go back to windows 7 has expired.

Thanks, 
Kai


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

I did read the entirety of the post . You said you could get into safe mode, so I meant to do this in safe. From your post, it's not quite clear what issues are also present in safe mode. I got the impression safe mode worked fine for everything (you said you could create a new user, which you couldn't in normal mode), so maybe my impression is wrong.



> And because of Windows 10, safe option has been disabled using the F8


I'm not sure what you mean by this. Installing Win10 shouldn't have changed the functionality of your f8 before booting into Windows.


----------



## Kaigp (Sep 4, 2016)

Well windows 10 disables the use of F8 as you now use the settings app to boot into safe mode, by holding down SHIFT + RESTART. 

Safe mode seems to be very buggy with my computer, I can't find any restoration point at all, as I had hopes to find some prior to the problem I encountered.

I need substantial help to get windows apps back, how wold the powershell command suggested everywhere help? 
Couldn't I just reinstall those specific apps?


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

> I need substantial help to get windows apps back, how wold the powershell command suggested everywhere help?Couldn't I just reinstall those specific apps?


Possibly, but it would be difficult and a pain. There seems to be a much bigger issue. The best solution is to repair Windows or reinstall.

Checking your computer, I found that it doesn't support Win10. I do see various threads that say they have the same laptop as you it is working for them.

So I have 2 questions:
1. Do you still want to use Windows 10 or revert to Windows 7?
2. Do you have any data on the computer that you need?

Based on these two questions, we can start going in a direction.


----------



## Kaigp (Sep 4, 2016)

I don't rally care much for windows 10 so in an ideal world I would prefer to revert to W7 instead of reinstalling. But nonetheless I always have a backup of all my data.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

We can try to revert to W7. Unfortunately, that's dependent upon if the computer will let us. Due to the issues you are having, we may not be able to. In this case, we would have to reinstall W7. Does that work?


----------



## Kaigp (Sep 4, 2016)

Okay so how would I proceed to keep my files as well as reverting to windows 7? If not how can I reinstall Windows 7?


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

The only way to keep your files and go back to Windows 7, would be to use the built in tool that Microsoft provided. Unfortunately, like you have pointed out, it's expired and no longer available. So we will have to reinstall. *Manually backup any and all data that you need (files, photos, videos, etc). Anything important to you that you don't want to lose. *

First, we need to find your Windows product key. It is a 25-character code that looks like this XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX. A lot of times, you can find this physically on the outside of the computer (usually the bottom). If not...

*How to Find Windows Product Key* *Powershell*
1. Hit the Windows key on your keyboard, type *powershell, *and hit Enter
2. In the box that appears, copy and paste

```
(Get-WmiObject -query 'select * from SoftwareLicensingService').OA3xOriginalProductKey
```
3. Copy the product key and transfer it to a file on another computer, write it down on a piece of paper, or take a picture of it

I see you have mentioned being able to run a command in powershell, but receive an error. I'm not sure if powershell doesn't work on your computer or not. So if the above didn't work, let me know.

Now, you will need to download the ISO, using the product key. This "ISO" is just the installation files for Windows 7.

Once downloaded, we will need to burn this file to a DVD or USB. This article will show you the settings you need to setup for Rufus, which you need to download. In regards to the article, do *step 7 and 8* first. The reason is because sometimes when you add the ISO at step 7 and 8, it can change your settings in 1-6.

From there, you insert your bootable usb/dvd into your computer and boot to it. You will need to change the boot options so dvd/usb is first or choose a one time boot to one of those devices. Follow setup from there.


----------

